
List of ambulance drivers during World War I - cx42net
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ambulance_drivers_during_World_War_I
======
cx42net
Hi everyone, I'm sharing this following my viewing of "The Founder" (the
movies).

I was surprised to see so many famous people being ambulance drivers during
the WW1.

Including, but not limited, you can find Walt Disney, Ernest Hemingway and of
course, Ray Kroc (McDonalds).

